# Logitech z906 5.1 Problem



## Beastl0rd (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I just purchased a *Logitech z906* for my tv (Sony W808C) and have hooked it up on the Optical port, but it seems i have some issue when i have the system on full 5.1 surround (3D from console) set up, the back speakers aren't working as they should and the sound is very distorted on them. 

If i change the output to 4.1 it seems that the speakers are working (what i understood from other  places is that with 4.1 it just mirrors the front speakers to back, so no surround feeling through this)...but i lose the center speaker if i do this which is not a very good option from my point of view...

The TV is set up already from Digital audio out to PCM (have tried Audio1 and 2 also) but i can't see any improvement if i cycle through them.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 28, 2017)

I have the same speakers connected to my LG 49SJ810V and they work fine, the sound in the rear speakers is of course different than what you would get for the front ones...it's somewhat faded and echo-ish


----------



## Beastl0rd (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi Liviu, exactly my point, the sound should not be like that, if you listen real close you will hear it;s a bit distorted, and on 4.1 it's crystal clear...but as i said, 4.1 just replicates the sound from front speakers to rear speakers nothing more.
Furthermore if you listen real close to a 51. dts movie you will notice that when there is voice involved in sound, the voice is split only between front speakers left/right. 
I even tried doing all kinds of tests for surround sound and came up with same result sadly ...


----------



## xorbe (Nov 28, 2017)

The surround speakers in a 5.1 system aren't supposed to be localized, more of an ambiance addition to the main speakers.  I remember mine sounding odd too some years ago.  (I just run 2.1 now, with a very very large .1, lol).


----------

